# /usr/bin is a directory

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi @all

ich habe seit meiner letzten installation ein sehr merkwürdige Fehlermeldung bei diversen Paketen (Hier eines als Beispiel und zwar tiff)

Es ist immer die selbe und er bricht deswegen beim Compilen ab.

Hier das beispiel von tiff-3.8.2-r5

```
/usr/bin: file not recognized: Is a directory

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [libtiffxx.la] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5/work/tiff-3.8.2/libtiff'

make[1]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5/work/tiff-3.8.2/libtiff'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2556:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Hier noch meiner emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.0, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.29.04-std120-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29.04-std120-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 May 2009 21:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -mssse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo http://mirror.gentoo.no/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 ao apache2 bash-completion berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctypes-python cups custom-cxxflags cvs dbus decss divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread emoviex encode encoder expat extras faac faad fam ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif git glitz gpm gstreamer gtk gtk+ gtk2 iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java jbig jpeg jpeg2k jpg jpg2k kde lang ldap libffi mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mng mp2 mp3 mp3pro mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpg mpg2 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc openexr opengl openmp oss pam pch pcre perl perlsuid png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection ruby samba sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion svg sysfs tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype unicode vcd wavpack winbind wmf xcb xml xorg xpm xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Das ganze passiert allerdings auch mit dem gcc-4.3.3-r2 und taucht bei mehreren Programmen auf, irgendwo muss da wohl etwas falsch angegeben sein im environment, da er wohl versucht auf irgend ein Programm zuzugreifen, allerdings nur /usr/bin benutzt statt /usr/bin/program.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

----------

## 69719

```

cat /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r5/temp/build.log

```

wäre Interessant.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hat sich schon erledigt, es war ein Fehler in den Pfadangaben der LiveCD.

Da waren diese Pfade angegeben:

PATH="/usr/bin:/usr/sbin...."

und

path ="/usr/bin /usr/sbin...."

da kam der compiler durcheinander, habe es soweit gebracht das System zu booten und siehe da der Fehler war vergessen.

Hatte es rausgefunden als ich die angabe path= geändert hatte und er dann meckerte das er den Compiler nicht findet (Also der Fehler sich geändert hatte).

Aber danke nochmal,

CoS24

----------

## cach0rr0

Hi, 

I don't speak German, but found this thread on google - hopefully somebody can translate if needed!

A similar issue - https://bugs.gentoo.org/271942

I tried

```
export path=
```

on the cmd-line and nothing else, and it worked fine - might be worth trying for you, since indeed you have the rogue space in your path

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I don't speak German, but found this thread on google - hopefully somebody can translate if needed!
> 
> A similar issue - https://bugs.gentoo.org/271942
> ...

 

that worked wonders - thank you !

----------

